# Lady Bike Johnson -- an Iver Johnson Revival.



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2013)

This year I made a resolution that I've been upholding pretty well thus far. I'm only buying Iver Johnson bicycles to keep if they fit me or the girlfriend (who doesn't especially appreciate bikes as much as I do, but she likes rusty junk and VWs...wait...was that one and the same?)

I traded an Elgin Motorbike frame and some other 30s type stuff for this heap. Not a bad trade if you're ok with drop frame "ladies" bicycles.

It's just the frame, crank assembly minus the nut, headset, balloon fork, fenders, a slightly boogered stem and longspring chassis.






I picked up a chain guard at Portland for five bones. The only thing I bought there...Yeah...dumb. 





I have an Iver seatpost kicking around and I'll just use the handlebars off my arch truss for this bike.

Just need a 36 hole front Iver hub and the rest of the wheels and I should be good to go.

Just received this bit of stuff in the mail today.





When I first saw these items for sale I couldn't tell that the chainring was a Fauber and had no way of telling if it was Iver specific. It is and it IS!

I say that because of the rectangular slot that the crank arm pin fits to drive the chainring.

I was very happy when I saw that. It's going on the bike too!

For now I'm just going to assemble it as the crustacean that it is. I may paint it later and send in the parts for chrome when I do my other Iver.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice resurrection!
Will make a nice ride.
You just need to find a junker with the front fork rods.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 23, 2013)

Funny thing is I sold one that was nicely rechromed not long ago with the top mount and acorn nut. I may just make one. It's really simple 3/8" or so Rod brazed together and this bike isn't exactly a nice surviving original. 

I prefer to think of it as an optional accessory anyhow. They don't really do anything for the bike except add a half pound or so although they do look cool.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 23, 2013)

Extra bling is always good.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2014)

It's been awhile since I've even looked at this project, but with the Wheelman ride in Louisville approaching, I figured my girlfriend needed a bike a little lighter than her Jetflow to ride.

First things first...Remove the cranks. 

Tap, Wedge, Heat, Tap, Wedge, Heat, Tap Wedge

CUT CUT CUT CUT



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by 
VW Sightings, on Flickr

Non-drive crank may be salvageable. The main reason for cutting is I chipped the threaded portion of the spindle in my previous efforts, so no need to screw around with it and I had a spare crankset anyhow.



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Bottom Bracket parts are useable at least!



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Races are groovy, but no chips or pits.



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Started stripping the green crap paint off and the rust scale to reveal the original white darts on blue.



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Diamonds on the seatpost



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Mid thirties Iver Johnson by VW Sightings, on Flickr

Ready for prep and prime. Then a bit of filler if needed. 

More to come soon!


----------



## mike j (Aug 18, 2014)

A nice start, that frame has some personality to it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 18, 2014)

Ouch! Brian, I don't recall the"sawzall" as a recommended way to pop the crank arm  LOL. I have yet to revive a woman's bike, look forward to seeing the finished ride .


----------



## Iverider (Aug 18, 2014)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Ouch! Brian, I don't recall the"sawzall" as a recommended way to pop the crank arm  LOL. I have yet to revive a woman's bike, look forward to seeing the finished ride .




DEFINITELY NOT RECOMMENDED but effective 

will update in the next week with progress. I need to have something rideable by October which should be plenty of time.


----------

